# Oscar Skin Peeling?



## Dumbfound (Jun 14, 2013)

Recently my Oscar has been having white spots on him, I think his skin is peeling off little by little. He stays inside this dark log inside the tank for most of the week. What is wrong? Can I cure him?
Would be great for someone to fill me in that knows more than I don't. Thanks!

Pictures:


----------



## Dumbfound (Jun 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this the same fish you were having problems with in July?

I'm assuming this is your 55G tank, correct?

How frequently are you doing water changes? Do you have your tank water tested and if so, what are the results?

What type of filtration do you have on this tank? Brand, model and number of filters would be helpful.

What other fish do you have with this Oscar?


----------



## Dumbfound (Jun 14, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Is this the same fish you were having problems with in July?
> 
> I'm assuming this is your 55G tank, correct?
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for noticing my thread a couple months back 

55G tank, correct.

Filter: Tetra Advanced Power Filter Multi-Stage Filtration 30-60gallon

I have a Green Terror with the Oscar.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

do the water tests, do the water changes, feed properly and this never happen.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

guess I should expand, looks like HITH along with ammonia burn to me, I do not advocate an Oscar in a 55g, can be done yes but looking at water changes 3 times a week but still to small for a Oscar, he needs more room and you need more water volume so you do not need to be doing so many water changes as often. IMHO you need 90g min for one Oscar and no tank mates, keep in mind Oscars are long, tall and thick fish and do to that have a large bio load do to there mass and can be messy eaters depending how and what you feed them.

the fix for yours is change the water, do the water tests with a API fresh water kit, always add prime for the size of the tank, not for water replacing before adding new water, always clean your filter media in old tank water, never tap water.

Please look up the nitrate cycle as it pertains to fish keeping. clear water does not = good water.


----------



## Dumbfound (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info everybody,

So basically just clean my tank? And take water tests?

The peels on the Oscar's skin is getting deeper and more all over his body.
He is still swimming around when I drop food in, but his skin looks killer now. The peels are so deep that you can see rough redness.
I think my :fish: is going downhill from here.
Should I wait it out?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Please post your water test kit results for Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate and pH. These numbers are vital to help you help your fish and we can't guess at what exactly the problem is with your fish.


----------

